# Velocity A23 build



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello there, just a quick response would be needed here. I can get a really good deal on some Velocity A23 rims but I have the choice between the 36, 32 and 28 hole types. I'd like to build with Aero spokes similar to those on my Mavic Ksyrium SLs but with 24 rear and 20 front. Question is which Rim do I get, is it the one with 28 holes?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Why not just order the Velocity A23 Pro Build wheelset?

20F/24R, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, about $600 a set.

Here
Here and
Here


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

I wanted to give lacing a wheel a go, I can get a friend to finish it off but I'm one to tinker!!
So which rim/s would be the one to go with for the 20/24 spoke pattern? Choice is 36, 32 and 28 holes.


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

I also have some really nice hubs that I want to use that are 24/20 so I guess that's another reason.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Timbuctoo said:


> ...
> So which rim/s would be the one to go with for the 20/24 spoke pattern? Choice is 36, 32 and 28 holes.


??? Btw how heavy are you and how do you ride and what type of riding? You do realise you will only have a choice of a minimum of 28/28 spoke pattern ...


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

If you are going to use your 24/20 hubs, then you may want to check out the C472W at bikehubstore.com

Has the same 23mm width as the A23, and builds into a great wheel.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

If you want a 20f/24r spoke wheelset to build with your 20/24h hubs, you need a 20 hole and 24 hole rim. 28/32/36 will not work.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Timbuctoo said:


> So which rim/s would be the one to go with for the 20/24 spoke pattern? Choice is 36, 32 and 28 holes.


None of the above. The spoke holes in your rims should match the spoke holes in your hubs.



Timbuctoo said:


> I also have some really nice hubs that I want to use that are 24/20 so I guess that's another reason.


If you're using 20/24 hubs, you need 20/24 hoops.


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a set of Velocity A23 Pro wheels a few weeks ago near the price mentioned above by Brucew. They have worked out very nicely. They replaced a set of 32-spoke Mavic Open Pro-Ultegra wheels. The Velocity wheels are certainly lighter and a little faster. The Velocity hubs seem very nice with great bearings and the Sapim CX ray spokes are excellent. I just put a set of Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX 23 mm tires on these wheels and the ride is delightful. I was surpised by the reduction in road noise from these tires versus the Michelin Pro 3 tires I had been using. The Vittoria tires actually measure between a 25 and 26 mm width which is what I was after with the A23 rims. I am really pleased with the new wheels and tires. I would recommend this combination to those looking for a light set of high performance wheels and tires.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

eickmewg& Timbuctoo, how much do you weigh, did you use 24 or 28 or 32 or 36 hole?


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in the low 160's. I bought the standard Velocity A23 Pro wheelset with a 20-spoke front and a 24-spoke rear. This is my first foray into low-spoke wheels. Back in my racing days 20 years ago I thought going with 28-spoke racing wheels was "da bomb." How times have changed. Velocity also has a Velocity A23 Comp wheelset with 24-spoke front wheels and 28-spoke rear wheels. When I got my Pro wheelset it was on sale and only a little higher in cost that the Comp wheelset.


----------



## laterstarter (Mar 4, 2009)

Coming in a little late having lurked for some time..

I bought the Velocity A23 Pro in a 28/32. I did have a lot of problems with the SapimC X X-ray rear NDS spokes breaking. Velocity have replaced the rear spokes with DT Swiss spokes that are similar to the Sapim ones. 

Is a great wheel set with a good ride.. Wheels are light and I like the implied security of the extra spokes.. with the 32s I could ride the bike home when the spokes were breaking.


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

So some problems have emerged with my Velocity wheels and Vittoria tires. Originally when the wheels came they had no rim strips. The bike store sold me a pair of Vittoria rim strips that were 17 mm wide. Everything worked great with Michelin Pro 3 tires I originally mounted, but after mounting the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX tires which are a little tighter to install, I started getting some flats. Turns out the rim strips had migrated some exposing spoke holes. I replaced the Vittoria rims strips with Velox cloth-based strips and had these also slip when installing the tires with more flats. I may resort to trying Velo plugs. Any other suggestions for these A23 rims?


----------



## Satanpez (Jan 9, 2008)

Stan's Notubes Tape has been working great for me on my a23 rims. (I'm not running tubeless)

I used the 12mm road specific tape so I had to be careful to cover the holes. Their 21mm tape would probably work better.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Try some Zipp rim strips. They are a bit wider since Zipp is going to wide rims. Or try Velox that is meant for mtb rims.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I've been using re-enforced shipping tape for rims strips. It weighs almost nothing, 1 wrap is stronger than 2 layers of stans tape. and it it is very in expensive. 1 roll can do dozens of wheels and it doesn't squirm around. There is 60 yards in a roll. Also available in different sizes. The only negative is if you remove it, it may leave some fiber strands. I'm not sure if it would be the best stuff for a tubless set up, It would be good for a base/support layer for Stans tape in a tubless application.

Blick's Filament Tape - BLICK art materials


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hed makes a rim strip specifically for their 23mm rims, so it may fit the Velocities equally well. It came in my Belgium C2s and seems to be nice and wide and secure.

HED. Rim Tape - HED Cycling


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I like the filament tape option. However, my red Velocity Veloplugs came in the mail today and I have installed them. I'll see how they work; they seem pretty pricey for a little bag of the plugs but they do appear to be very light-weight and they are a very low-volume option compared to Velox tape. I can now dismount and remount the Vittoria tires entirely by hand. If they turn our to be a total bust, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Timbuctoo said:


> I'd like to build with Aero spokes similar to those on my Mavic Ksyrium SLs but with 24 rear and 20 front. Question is which Rim do I get, is it the one with 28 holes?


The mavics dont have aero spokes. They have basically anti-aero spokes. 

Like others said, 20/24 hubs go with 20/24 rims!


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the difference between the A23 Comp and Pro builds? I see that the Pro has 20/24 spokes, but is that the only difference? If so, why the higher cost? Is it more labor-intensive to true and tune a lower spoke wheel?


----------



## kyamei (Aug 11, 2011)

The CX-Ray spokes in the Pro build cost about 3x the price of the DT Comp spokes in the Comp build.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Timbuctoo = TROLL


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

Plus the Comp build wheels use brass instead of alloy nipples, but as kyamei says, it is the CX-ray spokes that drive up the cost. By the way, those little Velocity Veloplugs seem to be working great on my A23 rims. If only they didn't have to take 50 cents worth of plastic and turn them into $15 Veloplugs! But they do the job well.


----------



## mason.willis (Sep 12, 2012)

post #3


----------



## mason.willis (Sep 12, 2012)

post #4


----------



## VintageFrenchandItalian (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking of going with prowheelbuilder.com and building a velocity a23 wheelset in 20/24, sapim xc-ray spokes, aluminum nipples and american classic hubs. I would also use veloplugs. Using their calculator the wheelset comes out to $610 for me. Has anybody tried this route?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

VintageFrenchandItalian said:


> I was thinking of going with prowheelbuilder.com and building a velocity a23 wheelset in 20/24, sapim xc-ray spokes, aluminum nipples and american classic hubs. I would also use veloplugs. Using their calculator the wheelset comes out to $610 for me. Has anybody tried this route?


I think there are better hubs out there. The Am Classics are decent but I would take T11s over those any day.


----------

